# pier 12/27



## shutterup (Dec 6, 2007)

Who is going and what are they catching out there i just got my new pier pass for christmas and i wanna go try my luck out there .


----------



## Boggy Basin Boy (Sep 27, 2007)

shutterup

I may make an afternoon fish.


----------



## lmalard (Oct 3, 2007)

Sorry for being unknowledgable, but what is a pier pass... is it what it sounds like? If so how much and is it for unlimited visits? Please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

A pier pass is a one year pass to fish the pier, it costs $245....We are catching bonita in good numbers in the mornin and a few redfish.


----------



## lmalard (Oct 3, 2007)

Ahh, muchos gracias!


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

English, please.:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Cool gift.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

> *surfstryker (12/27/2007)*English, please.:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag


ah, give him a break... a real spaniard would know its "MUCHAS gracias"


----------



## Ryan (Dec 28, 2007)

Bonito and a few sharks and a few reds!


----------



## shutterup (Dec 6, 2007)

10-4


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *shutterup (12/26/2007)* i just got my new pier pass for christmas


i got one myself!


----------



## shutterup (Dec 6, 2007)

congradulations:letsdrink


----------



## jakerson (Oct 3, 2007)

> *true-king (12/28/2007)*
> 
> 
> > *shutterup (12/26/2007)* i just got my new pier pass for christmas
> ...


 

left out


----------

